# Latest from BE



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Dear All,

There are reports of another demonstration being held in Tahrir Square tomorrow. Clashes still continue around the Interior Ministry. There are also reports of a march to the Ministry of Defence in Abbasiya on 25 November. There remains the possibility that demonstrations could occur in other areas of Cairo as well as in Alexandria. Violent demonstrations have taken place in Alexandria (Smouha area) as well as in Qena, Ismailia, Port Said and Suez.

As usual please stay away from all demonstrations and in particular from Tahrir Square and around the Interior Ministry and Maspero. 

Recent events have highlighted the importance of being prepared for any eventuality. We have therefore attached a useful document which we hope will help you. The document contains practical planning tips for a crisis. I should underline that this guidance is not being sent in anticipation of any decrease in security circumstances but as a reminder of simple steps you can to prevent possible problems when living in uncertain times. 

Have a good weekend.

British Embassy Cairo

Contingency planning tips for businesses and organisations

It is better to be proactive in the event of the security situation should deteriorate. Here is a list of possible tasks you can prepare in advance: 

•	Ensure yours and your family’s passport is current. If your immediate family members are not British nationals ensure that they have valid and up to date travel documents for the country of their nationality. During a crisis, UK passport or visa services may be extremely limited, which could make leaving with your non-British national family members more complicated. 
•	Firstly register with us on Locate and keep your registration up to date. Ensure you include all your contact details including a landline. Those registered with Locate at the moment are receiving prompt and regular email updates. 
•	Stock up on food and water sufficient to last for at least one week, in the event that you are unable to leave your home.
•	Ensure that all vehicle and domestic generator fuel supplies are as full as possible.
•	Check serviceability of vehicles and generators.
•	Check serviceability of communications equipment.
•	Have a reserve of funds at your office and/or home
•	Confirm that you have sufficient medical supplies.
•	Know who your warden is and check means of communication with them and British Embassy.
•	Prepare small holdall of:
a)	Passports
b)	Essential papers: e.g. birth/marriage certificates, chequebook, title deeds, etc
c)	Vaccination certificates
d)	Valuables
e)	Clothes and cash to cover a period of crisis away from home.

•	Read and follow our travel advice and information. You should be aware that your insurance may no longer be valid if you do not follow our travel advice.
•	If you are here as a tourist, take out adequate travel insurance. Expats should assess and consider the risks against any personal or corporate insurance policies.
•	If you are with a company or an organisation, find out what their contingency plans are, and what they will provide for you.
•	Be prepared to leave the country at the earliest opportunity, in line with our travel advice. This may be complex if you are a permanent resident with family or business interests in the country. However, if you do not, we cannot guarantee that we will be able to assist you to leave the country at a later stage.
•	Monitor the media for updates and be alert to rapid developments at all times.
•	Monitor the Embassy website (UK in Egypt )and Embassy Facebook site. We will keep in touch with you via the wardens network, LOCATE, UKinEgypt website, via the British Business Group and the UKinEgypt Facebook site. 
•	If you manage a business or organisation ensure you have the contact details for your staff and that you set up a telephone tree to cascade information. 


Guidance on what support the Foreign & Commonwealth office can offer can be found in the following publication: http://www.fco.gov.uk/resources/en/pdf/2855621/support-for-british-nationals-abroad.pdf


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Well well looks like the British Embassy must have had a slap for the mess they made in January/Feb


----------

